

Ask HN: Fine Physics? - zeynel1

Do you think physics needs to be divided into Hard physics and Fine Physics to distinguish cosmogonic and eschatological speculations from local physics with practical applications? My justification for this division is here: http://science1.wordpress.com/2010/10/03/hard-physics-versus-fine-physics/
======
zeynel1
[http://science1.wordpress.com/2010/10/03/hard-physics-
versus...](http://science1.wordpress.com/2010/10/03/hard-physics-versus-fine-
physics/)

